# Tegu Taming



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

So basically I'm doing a video project series of taming my tegu through TM (Transcendental Meditation). So this is day 1 of the taming process. Thought it might be cool to document it all on youtube and see the progress.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk-KYZxXMmE


----------



## Steven. (Oct 30, 2012)

This is pretty interesting. I wish you the best of luck sir.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Steven. said:


> This is pretty interesting. I wish you the best of luck sir.



Thanks! Right after I worked with him he ate 5 giant mealworms, some scrambled eggs, and a bit of shell. oh and he had so nips of strawberry!


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 30, 2012)

What do you hope to accomplish by doing this? Wouldn't I yield the same results by just letting the tegu free roam on me without meditating? I understand that YOU will be less stressful if you meditate but what is the tegu to gain from this method vice one without meditation? Please enlighten us...


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

KABIKANO said:


> What do you hope to accomplish by doing this? Wouldn't I yield the same results by just letting the tegu free roam on me without meditating? I understand that YOU will be less stressful if you meditate but what is the tegu to gain from this method vice one without meditation? Please enlighten us...



The people in the circus used TM for calming the animals and sending out calming "vibes". Most animals are attracted to this technique, and when I'm meditating he is calmer then by just sitting in the bathtub with him. Animals have senses beyond humans, just like how a dog will bark before the person at your door even drives into the driveway.


----------



## Diablo (Oct 30, 2012)

I think if they are around you a lot while you are really calm they will get used to you being that way and associate you with a calm sort of feeling. If you're sitting there and letting them walk all over you but your heart is beating slightly faster and you are alert they probably notice it. How big of a difference it makes I don't know. But I guess we'll find out as he posts more videos. It's a good experiment to try out I think.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Diablo said:


> I think if they are around you a lot while you are really calm they will get used to you being that way and associate you with a calm sort of feeling. If you're sitting there and letting them walk all over you but your heart is beating slightly faster and you are alert they probably notice it. How big of a difference it makes I don't know. But I guess we'll find out as he posts more videos. It's a good experiment to try out I think.



Thanks!


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 30, 2012)

Ahhh, sounds good bro. Keep the updates komin'!


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Will do! Thanks for all the support. The reason I'm saying the day is I also wanna record how long it takes to do it.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 30, 2012)

I really sincerely hope that this is taken the right way, although I doubt it will be. I see several things wrong with this already. 1. You have given him no time to settle in and adjust to his new home and are already force handling him. 2. I don't view this as safe at all. I saw him jump off of you at least once, and although you have a blanket down, it is STILL stressful. 3. I personally would recommend against closing your eyes or even shifting them away while a small, fragile, live animal is crawling on you. This is in no way meant as a personal attack but rather as an attempt to help you revise your technique. I would suggest quitting all handling attempts for at least a week and then slowly trying to tame him down, rather than picking him up out of his cage, transporting him to a bath tub and forcing him to sit on you all in one day. I don't think that's a good idea for the animals health. I hope you will take this advice into consideration and possibly adjust your plan for taming your little guy.


----------



## james.w (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't see the point in the meditating, and like said above, give him some time to acclimate. Another thing, didn't you already lose one tegu in the bathroom and now you are giving this one the opportunity to get loose as well. What are you going to do if he runs up your arm and jumps out of the tub while you are sitting there with your eyes closed??


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 30, 2012)

If you are the guy that lost your last tegu through the wall, then I'd seriously reconsider what you're doing... I can understand the "idea" of meditation and its effect on animals; if I'm not in a great mood my tegu certainly picks up on it and will maybe be a little bit more skiddish, but not every time. 

I don't really see taming as a day to day progress chart... There were days when I'd spend time near and around my Colombian and others where he clearly just wanted his own space but would still watch me go on with my day to day movements. 
That tegu seems super young, so I think in any instance it's going to be fairly skiddish and scared purely based on how big your hand is compared to him. 

Just a quick one; with an open topped viv how do you keep your humidity in check?


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

DavidRosi said:


> If you are the guy that lost your last tegu through the wall, then I'd seriously reconsider what you're doing... I can understand the "idea" of meditation and its effect on animals; if I'm not in a great mood my tegu certainly picks up on it and will maybe be a little bit more skiddish, but not every time.
> 
> I don't really see taming as a day to day progress chart... There were days when I'd spend time near and around my Colombian and others where he clearly just wanted his own space but would still watch me go on with my day to day movements.
> That tegu seems super young, so I think in any instance it's going to be fairly skiddish and scared purely based on how big your hand is compared to him.
> ...



I mist 8 times a day for 5 minutes.


----------



## jondancer (Oct 30, 2012)

different.


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds like a pretty hectic effort.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

I have another person in the room at all times to make SURE the tegu does not hop out. I have had the tegu for 4 days and this is a short time. The taming is not a day to day thing, the point is the next time I work with him it will be 'Day 2'... I have been talking to the breeder I purchased him from who has been breeding reds and black and whites for 20+ years. He told me now is a good time. I don't know why you would say it is "force handling".... He has 3 hides in his enclosure and yet rarely goes into any of them. If it is very stressful why would he be eating like a champ and not hiding all day?


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 30, 2012)

There was another person stood in your bathroom the whole time? Fair play. 

Easy tiger; it was meant to be constructive criticism. 

Personal preference and all that jazz. Everyone has their own way of doing things. I'm very happy how my Colombian turned out and wish you the best of luck with yours. 
[attachment=5652]


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

james.w said:


> I don't see the point in the meditating, and like said above, give him some time to acclimate. Another thing, didn't you already lose one tegu in the bathroom and now you are giving this one the opportunity to get loose as well. What are you going to do if he runs up your arm and jumps out of the tub while you are sitting there with your eyes closed??



Animals can sense when your nervous or impatient. By meditating it gives the animal a calm environment while getting used to you. Like I said one comment up, there is another person in the room with me at all times.



DavidRosi said:


> There was another person stood in your bathroom the whole time? Fair play.
> 
> Easy tiger; it was meant to be constructive criticism.
> 
> Personal preference and all that jazz. Everyone has their own way of doing things. I'm very happy how my Colombian turned out and wish you the best of luck with yours.



Yea my dad. Easy tiger? I wasn't trying to be "that guy"


----------



## james.w (Oct 30, 2012)

So why not just be calm while handling him??


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

james.w said:


> So why not just be calm while handling him??



lol Because this is a experiment.


----------



## james.w (Oct 30, 2012)

But how does the meditation prove anything when the bathtub is commonly used in taming, and your tegu could become tame by simply spending the time in the tub with you.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd have still given the gu 1-2 weeks to acclimate and get accustomed to his/her surroundings. Anyways, good luck with it.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Like I said it's a project James. TeguBuzz I thought the same but the breeder insisted I should start taming as soon as possible


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 30, 2012)

Whatever, it's your tegu but I think you really need to be CAREFUL and understand that a small animal that can run fast is not going to be easy to catch if it pops out of the bathtub, as it will have the advantage maneuvering in the relatively small bathroom. There are other things that could happen while attempting to recapture it such as broken tails, getting stepped on, and many other unfortunate accidents. Your tegu escaped last time because you weren't paying attention while handling it, and now you're meditating while handling this one? It's your choice but I really wish you would at least consider the possibility that you could be wrong about your current approach to handling.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 30, 2012)

So the breeder goes against the rule of letting a new animal acclimate? this "rule" isnt used by almost every animal keeper for no reason....


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 30, 2012)

:/ I was handling niles every day since day one.I held him in a pouch that I made so he could feel safe and 'hide ' if he wanted.he'd pop in and out.then I switched to a facecloth each time I take him out.I do this for security and familiarity I guess.I can wrap him in it or have him on top of it.it also helps me because of his claws.other times we snuggle in my bed.he sleeps on my chest or wanders...what he wants he gets.then I return him to his house.unless feeding then I feed him in his feed tub.he never jumps or runs but maybe I just got lucky with a snuggly non-skittish tegu? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

He believes in letting it acclimate. But he says you only need to for a short amount of time.


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 30, 2012)

1-2 weeks...

I didn't have mine from a hatchling, but a juvi; and I skittish one at that ! I still, even at that age, allowed him time to himself with my only "interference" being daily chores such as changing the water, spot cleaning and feeding. 

After 2-3 weeks I'd then tempt him out of his viv into a 100% secure enclosure (can provide pictures if need be) where he'd eat with me near and I worked from there. I think the point that worries people is the fact that, you have already lost one tegu... Which, dare I ask, did you ever recover?


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> :/ I was handling niles every day since day one.I held him in a pouch that I made so he could feel safe and 'hide ' if he wanted.he'd pop in and out.then I switched to a facecloth each time I take him out.I do this for security and familiarity I guess.I can wrap him in it or have him on top of it.it also helps me because of his claws.other times we snuggle in my bed.he sleeps on my chest or wanders...what he wants he gets.then I return him to his house.unless feeding then I feed him in his feed tub.he never jumps or runs but maybe I just got lucky with a snuggly non-skittish tegu?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Exactly. If the animal isn't stressing, it should be fine. I even waited a few days. Sometimes he even scratches on the glass for attention <3 he is a lovebug 



DavidRosi said:


> 1-2 weeks...
> 
> I didn't have mine from a hatchling, but a juvi; and I skittish one at that ! I still, even at that age, allowed him time to himself with my only "interference" being daily chores such as changing the water, spot cleaning and feeding.
> 
> After 2-3 weeks I'd then tempt him out of his viv into a 100% secure enclosure (can provide pictures if need be) where he'd eat with me near and I worked from there. I think the point that worries people is the fact that, you have already lost one tegu... Which, dare I ask, did you ever recover?



Yes he eventually came out but got into something there and I rushed him to the vet and he passed away on the way there. Please don't bring Steve into this RIP. I'm being extra precarious this time. Why do you keep on wanting to start ****??


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 30, 2012)

I apologise if you think that's my intention. 
I was only trying to aid in awareness of possible problems that may arise. 
I'll leave this topic to its own if you feel that was my intention. 

All the best.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

DavidRosi said:


> I apologise if you think that's my intention.
> I was only trying to aid in awareness of possible problems that may arise.
> I'll leave this topic to its own if you feel that was my intention.
> 
> All the best.



No reason to leave if you don't want to. But most of you just seem to be pulling **** outta your ass.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think if niles had been jumpy and freaking out I would have handled him differently.like the bathtub method or just hand over hand walking inside a safe tub/tote so he wouldn't get hurt from like jumping or whatever.I kind of think it goes tegu by tegu...each one has different personalities,etc.but yes always be cautious and don't force anything they don't want.I never grab.always let him walk onto my hand.and when he seems ancy...not so interested in me and wanting to hide under blankets or other things...I put him back in his house.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Oct 30, 2012)

Being that you made a huge mistake with your first tegu, you think you would take advise from others this time around. But do what you wish. I find it amusing that you would listen to a breeder nobody here has heard of, but don't want to take the advice of the experienced keepers here.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

I listen to the people who would actually help me in the first place. Like Sarah, who is sarafina here on the forums. She has Midgard the extreme, Murphy the extreme, Mylnor the argy b&w, and Frejya the red.


----------



## james.w (Oct 30, 2012)

Everyone here is trying to help, but you aren't listening.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

james.w said:


> Everyone here is trying to help, but you aren't listening.



Because nobody would even comment until drama started...All your doing is pooling **** out of your ass.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 30, 2012)

Stop.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Stop.



Me or him? Can you delete this thread...Not going to nice places. I can't figure out how.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 30, 2012)

Both of you. We don't delete threads. Words are like toothpaste...come out easy, hard to get back in. Count to 10 before you type, everyone.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't regret anything I said. He is very frustrating >_< Very judgmental...


I'm gonna be leaving this forum for a while...See ya later guys.


----------



## james.w (Oct 30, 2012)

Please don't delete my posts if they don't break any forum rules, and if it did can you please pm me which ones.


@reptileguy. It isn't being judgmental if you have something to base your judgements on. You lost a tegu because you took him in your bathroom and a couple days after getting another you are doing the same thing. Do you not see a problem with this??


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 30, 2012)

james.w said:


> Please don't delete my posts if they don't break any forum rules, and if it did can you please pm me which ones.
> 
> 
> @reptileguy. It isn't being judgmental if you have something to base your judgements on. You lost a tegu because you took him in your bathroom and a couple days after getting another you are doing the same thing. Do you not see a problem with this??





And I am sure he is taking every precaution out there! Let's give advise and not down grade someone. Kian already feel pretty bad about Steve. And He is being a good keeper


----------



## james.w (Oct 30, 2012)

It started as asking questions and he turned it into me talking sh!t and being judgmental. Maybe if he read what I posted and either answered the questions or completely ignored me it would be fine.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 30, 2012)

Honestly, we're going to get upset over people stating facts and trying to help spread proper handling? This is ridiculous. Sarefina, he clearly isn't taking every precaution possible so let's not even BEGIN to go down that road. If every precaution were being taken the tegu would be in quarantine without human contact for at least 1-2 weeks and we wouldn't be having this conversation. I refrained from saying most of what I wanted to the first time around but I really don't think we need to say "Oh don't worry he's being a good keeper", when he clearly is not. I'm not going to sit here quietly while I watch the same mistakes that led to a death be made again.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 30, 2012)

WOW that was harsh.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 31, 2012)

James, both of those posts were taking the thread down a path of name calling and off topic. They aren't physically deleted, they are unapproved. If you have an issue, pm Josh. He can see the posts.

(in general) Reptile Guy is a minor member here. Which is why he censors his profanity. Is it really necessary to answer him back with profanity? Is it necessary to throw the death of a pet in the face of another member repeatedly? Are you really trying to help? The posts don't have an air of helpfulness. Perhaps in the beginning they were constructive, but now it is "you don't listen to my advice so you suck."


*********1. Do not post anything blatantly rude and/or insulting.
2. Spamming and trolling will not be tolerated. Do not post links to other forums.
3. Do not post explicit or otherwise inappropriate material..
4. Refrain from the discussion of any illegal activity.
5. Taunting, berating, or antagonizing moderators and/or staff will not be tolerated. Issues with our 100% volunteer staff can be directed to [email protected] 


Read more: http://www.tegutalk.com/guidelines.php#ixzz2AsaQQDcF


----------



## james.w (Oct 31, 2012)

I highly doubt he censors himself, but the site does it for him. You are correct in saying the post are no longer helpful, but he has taken them to the point they are at. 

Why is it that so many threads get turned into "you guys are mean" threads when the OP isn't happy with the comments? This is still a public forum where we can question others posts correct??


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 31, 2012)

I really don't understand why we are expected to baby people on this forum. He's a minor member, but I have seen many posts, not here, of him doing things most minors wouldn't, including throwing knives at a picture of an unnamed Tegu breeders face. Maybe the solution is to not have minors on the forum or label them MINOR MEMBER so we know not to be "mean" to them. If this forum is going to turn into a "pat everyone on the back and tell them they're doing great no matter what" forum then I may leave. The reason his dead pet was brought up is because the way it died was highly relevant to the conversation, not because anyone wants to rub it in his face.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 31, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> I really don't understand why we are expected to baby people on this forum. He's a minor member, but I have seen many posts, not here, of him doing things most minors wouldn't, including throwing knives at a picture of an unnamed Tegu breeders face. Maybe the solution is to not have minors on the forum or label them MINOR MEMBER so we know not to be "mean" to them. If this forum is going to turn into a "pat everyone on the back and tell them they're doing great no matter what" forum then I may leave. The reason his dead pet was brought up is because the way it died was highly relevant to the conversation, not because anyone wants to rub it in his face.



Nobody asked you to baby anyone. She was saying that since you are adults you should be mature enough not to talk back or drop it. I don't know what you are expecting from me. I'm taking every precaution possible. Yet you still keep making up more. I throw knives as a stress reliever and Bobby Hill is the perfect target. I never said I was innocent. I know who you actually are and that you have a personal problem with me. So take it up with me on facebook. Not a public forum.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 31, 2012)

No, I'm not expect you to "baby" anyone. It's civility. The point is that you don't always know who is on the receiving end of your conversation. Be an adult and if you don't like the level of conversation, don't participate. A few may feel he took the thread down an irrelevant point, but I see that people also willingly followed and participated.

If posters are concerned about the tegu that died, mention it once, let it go. To keep bringing it up multiple times is not always productive and is probably going to turn the intended audience away from what you are trying to say.

I got involved in tegus because of my 10yo daughter. I love having minors on the forums. If I know they are minors, I will keep an eye out for them. If you had kids, you would be thankful someone watched out for yours.

Perhaps the board censored his language,idk. Maybe I'm wrong on that point.

You know what, this isn't a public forum. This is a privately owned forum and we are registered users. No one, including me has the right to say whatever they want just because they feel like it. This isn't like the public park where you can exercise your first amendment rights.  This is a forum that someone pays for and owns. Perhaps you didn't see the post I made invisible. I am not one to point fingers and tell so-and-so that what they did was "wrong". I try to make conflicting posts invisible so that they don't pull the whole forum down into a back-biting pool of negativity. They aren't deleted and other moderators and the site owner can bring the posts back if anyone feels I have overstepped a boundary.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 31, 2012)

So we still can't delete this thread? LOL jk


----------

